# OOH, have another bite, tastes like chicken...



## thebugwife (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok,

So Here is the problem. We have 3000ish PET inverts that live in my house and I am allergic to spiders. The problem is not the pets but the locals. The indigenous population of my garage (where I work) and Bedroom are feasting on me pretty much 24/7 and I don't know what to do. I"m Itchy and red like this  and the allergy meds they give me put me to sleep.

Anyone have any home remedies I can use to ward off the spiders in my bedroom without hurting my pets?

Vinegar didn't work and my clothes smell oh-so pungent

Also I'm allergic to DEET the active ingredient in most bug repellents...lucky me! but I don't know if that would be any better anyway who wants to smell like bug repellent all the time...

Thanks for any advice anyone has!


----------



## ismart (Jun 27, 2007)

Try boric acid place it around the cracks and crevices around your windows and floor it should keep the pests from outside from coming in. I dont know if it will have any afect on your pets, i have used it before and it diden't do anything to my mantids.


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

I love your titles!

Other than getting rid of your pets, I see no other way. And getting rid of 3000ish would be a problem :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

I say take everything out of your room and wash the walls, windows. and floors with vingar. We did that at my house before we moved and all the bugs and spiders left because it smelled for a while. Then after that we saw no bug


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2007)

Diatomaceous Earth

http://www.hydromall.com/happy_grower16.html (best site)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomite This may not be for you, but is good information anyways (I always say), this can be used just in the bed if u need to. it is used in almost everything including your flour if you have flour beetles. If you sprinkle it on the mattress the mites and spiders cannot get you there, they will die first. But here is another trick I use. I get the mouse glue sheets and cut them lengthwise and place them under the head of my bed and the bugs stick to it and cannot get me. Only problem is when you go to clean and replace it do not look at it. If you see what is crawling around your bed at night you will not be able to sleep!!! :shock: :wink:


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! and the diatoms will get rid of the stupid moths that come from the feed store in my chinchilla feed, yippie!


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

You're so refreshing :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 28, 2007)

You're allergic to spiders and DEET? Haha, sounds like you might be an insect too! Just kidding.

I don't have a good solution but put mantises all over your room, that would take care of at least some spiders. But then, I don't think you want mantises everywhere too.


----------



## thebugwife (Jun 29, 2007)

I've thought about putting mantis in my room, one day I found a good sized L4-L5 just kickin it on top of the lizard cage he must of escaped real young and had a pretty good spot there under the UV light apparently finding plenty to eat with no help from me.

I was on my way to the hardware store to buy some sticky traps when a horribly amusing picture flashed in my head of the cat's face and then paw and then paw and then paw stuck to it after chasing an escapee cricket under the bed, so instead I bought ice cream and cat treats :?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah that won't do if other creatures are in there, one day I was awakened by a noise early in the morning and I could just tell that a mouse had got caught on the sticky trap, I heard it running around the room trying to get off, when I got up and turned light on I saw I was right. Won't tell u the end of the story, make up your own! :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

You squished it with a giant brick 8)


----------



## colddigger (Jul 1, 2007)

you ate it

then i appeared in a flash of fire and ate it twice

i got sick and flew to the doctor to get his opinion

i met with some punks on the way home so I got in one little fight

and my mom got scared

She said 'You're movin with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air!'

I whistled for a cab and when i came near,

The license plate said 'Fresh',

And had dice in the mirror,

If anything i could say that this cab was rare,

But I thought 'Nah, forget it - Yo, home to Bel-Air!'

I pulled up to the house at bout seven or eight,

I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo home, smell ya later!'

I looked at my kingdom,

I was finally there!

To sit on my throne as the prince of Bel-Air!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 1, 2007)

can somebody say RANDOM :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

What an adventure colddigger :lol:


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL random indeed!


----------



## Asa (Jul 3, 2007)

Actually mouse is quite a delicacy in India...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: that's some good rapping, but no, that is not how the story goes... tell u later if u dont guess, Oh Asa had it almost right, but did it with my foot in a shoe, it was awful....


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

> :lol: that's some good rapping, but no, that is not how the story goes... tell u later if u dont guess, Oh Asa had it almost right, but did it with my foot in a shoe, it was awful....


I feel your pain...

:lol: NOT! :twisted:

I feel no regret at squishing mice. Mainly because in my childhood my entire house was filled with rats. We got good calluses, because in our sleep they would chew on our feet :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

aww it's not?

as for mice, i like them in small numbers and the field version


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

Cmon colddigger, do some more rap!

We should have another post for this...


----------



## colddigger (Jul 9, 2007)

like a rap post in the other discussions?


----------



## Asa (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, that would be so cool!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

Wrap yourself in clingfilm, its waterproof *and* cosy!


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think cling film is cozy.


----------

